

Tell HN: In SF? Feeling social? I'll buy you a beer. - vrikhter

I've been working by myself for a few months now.  Figured I'd change things up a bit.<p>I feel like hanging out, meeting some interesting people, and hearing about your product, job/startup, life, etc.  I'm up for chatting on just about any subject whether its product related, marketing, engineering, or even the state of the tech scene in SF vs. the economy everywhere else in this country.  I love SF and the scene here, but being heads down on a product for the last few months has made me want to meet new people.  Meetups are fun, but I enjoy one-on-one conversation more.<p>My offer: I'll buy you a beer* and we can chat about whatever you feel like at the time.<p>Shoot me an email (in profile) or just comment here and we'll find a time to get together!<p>*(Of course not restricted to alcohol; coffee, tea, milk or smoothies also apply :)
======
sbisker
I'll be in the Valley from Oct 25th to Nov 8th, scoping out the startup scene
to possibly move out there for good. I'll happily take you up on your offer.

(Though for making such a generous offer, I should be the one buying _you_ the
beer. I admire what you're doing here greatly - it's always a smart idea to
use your down time to build up a little karma. :) )

------
iamjonlee
I hate to self-promote, but I sincerely think you might find our startup
useful. I built it for the EXACT same reason as you mentioned above. If you're
up for it, let's grab drinks sometime as well when I'm back in the bay area.

<http://www.grooovy.me>

~~~
vrikhter
Drop me an email (in profile)...be happy to test the product and buy you a
beer!

~~~
iamjonlee
The funny thing is... I'm one of those non-alcoholic people you mentioned and
on a caffeine break so I'll be taking that milk ;)

------
beav
I'm always excited to meet new people. So much so that I am willing to call
milk a social drink. e-mail sent.

If any SF people are out this friday at happy hour, look for me at Yuppie
Friday. Eve Lounge in SOMA.

------
revorad
I'll be in SF next week onwards for 1-2 weeks. Will get in touch.

~~~
mrkmcknz
second that.

~~~
vrikhter
Sweet, drop me an email!

------
Macshot
I'll be in SF for the first time from 10/20-10/23. shoot me an e-mail and
maybe you or others can show me around town

~~~
vrikhter
Didn't see your email address in your profile. Mine is listed in the profile
(drop me an email through there).

------
StuffMaster
I accept. Let the battle of wits begin.

~~~
vrikhter
Let's do it, what email can I reach you on? Or just send me an email (in
profile).

------
yolesaber
Is milk considered a social drink?

~~~
vrikhter
For breakfast, totally can be! I've met folks that don't drink alcohol or
caffeine, so I suggested milk. Would you prefer tomato juice? :)

------
ssebro
Yip - email me too!

~~~
vrikhter
Didn't see an email address in your profile. Let me know what it is, or grab
mine from my profile.

